# HR Job Offer



## UKHR (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi All

I'm pretty new to the forum but would appreciate thoughts on a recent job offer I received:

Salary: 14k
Accomodation: 8.5k
Travel: 2.2k

*All figures are based on UAE Dirhams

I have 4.5 years experience in a speciality field within HR and the position offered is for a Manager role. Im single, so assume living costs will be lower compared to a family.

I will be looking to live in or around Khalifa City A as the office is between Masdar and Khalifa City A. I felt like the salary was slightly on the lower end, but please let me know your thoughts.

NOTE: I am currently in the UK but cannot seem to change my profile as it states that I'm in canada, all of my background, experience etc is UK based....... Still trying to work my round the forum!!!

Thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

It is OK if you are single and have no financial commitments in Canada or the UK, but it is not a great package.


----------



## UKHR (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Alex

I was hoping that you would be one of the expats to reply to this as I've noticed that you have been there for a considerable amount of time and read a few of your posts...... Not that Im stalking!!

I had a feeling this may be the case, Im planning to go back to them and query the package but mindful in case it is a no go in the working environment in UAE..... Let me know your thoughts but I suppose if you dont ask you will never get!!


----------

